# P229 (9mm)



## watchyoursix (Apr 30, 2008)

Well about a month ago I decided to buy my first SIG. I purchased the P229 9mm and I cannot be more happier with my choice. It's a great gun and fun to shoot. It is not a good CCW weapon in my opinion, because its very large and heavy. The P239 would be better for carry. However, it makes a great home defense weapon. Another proud SIG SAUER owner


----------



## roadkingjim (Apr 9, 2007)

Good luck with the 229. I have a 229 Elite and love it. You're right about carry. Little heavy and hard to conceal for a self defence wepon. I have a friend in the DEA and he carries it as his duty wepon and has trusted his life to it many times. He never leaves home without it!!


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Congratulations. The Sig P229 is a fine pistol.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

I certainly can't complain with the CPO 226 I picked up a while back. Put maybe 300ish rounds through it sofar... No issues but my riding the slide lock. It's a 100% great shooter. More accurate than I am for sure. Gotta friend looking for a 9mm... I might sell him this one though and either bump up to a 220 or over to a 239... Haven't decided my priority though, a .45 for the home, or conceal ability.


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

I've been a 229 fan for quite awhile now. I have a 40, but the 9mm is the one that I think I would keep if I could have only one gun. It's the one that I've used to requalify with for my CCL last time out. 

I like the 239, but its grip is just weird in comparison to the 229. 

Glad you like it. I love everything that Sig puts out (though why they won't make a truly concealable 9mm is beyond me), but the 229 in 9mm is my absolute favorite.


----------

